
Show HN: Selenium script for ordering a new bus pass - mcrist0
https://github.com/arecker/busbot
======
mcrist0
Here is a gif of it in action:
[https://zippy.gfycat.com/ImpossibleIncredibleAnchovy.webm](https://zippy.gfycat.com/ImpossibleIncredibleAnchovy.webm)

